# MEU - Marmota Limited



## Miner (25 November 2007)

Hi All
Does any one know about the poor performance of Marmota Energy ?
It is heavily discounted at 15-16 cents on listing (20 Nov) against issue price of 25 cents.
The IPO got oversubscribed and Commsec closed its book within 2 days since it published about this IPO on 13 November. 
Is it due to any apprehension of restriction from forthcoming Labour Government and its nuclear ban policy ? 
It is very rare with Commsec sponsored issue to be discounted at a such low price.
Or is it a good time to buy this at such a discount ?

Do not know- asking the experts in this forum who regularly follow uranium shares.

Regards

Miner


----------



## Wysiwyg (19 September 2009)

*Re: MEU - Marmota Energy*

Well Miner the IPO was at start of bear market so not alot of $ risked on it.  However in recent times renewed interest has spawned through the announcement of drilling for U within 10 to 20 klm. from Honeymoon. Honeymoon is joint owned by Uranium One (CAD) and has an *"Indicated Resource base of 6.5 million pounds U3O8 contained within 1.2 million tonnes at an average grade of 0.24%."* 

Chart shows the recent breakout with encouraging drill results in. Always room for upside too in my novice stage opinion.


----------



## Trader Paul (15 November 2009)

*Re: MEU - Marmota Energy*



Hi folks,

MEU ..... figure December 2009/January 2010 will see some downside,
as several negative time cycles come into play, but 01-05022010 may
bring some upside, as a significant and positive cycle slides into position ..... 

have a great day

paul



=====


----------



## Miner (16 November 2009)

*Re: MEU - Marmota Energy*



Trader Paul said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> MEU ..... figure December 2009/January 2010 will see some downside,
> as several negative time cycles come into play, but 01-05022010 may
> ...




An astrological calculation is always supported by the house of lords and the birth chart. It is so subjective that with inconclusive data and incomplete analysis any claims of astrological analysis is another tool of gambling.

I am afraid not to see any evidence on this thread to suggest the forecasting is based on scientific data or facts.

*Until there is sufficient back up I am taking this post as equivalent to  ramping down.*

That is my opinion due to lack of evidence or scientific calculation.


----------



## Wysiwyg (16 November 2009)

*Re: MEU - Marmota Energy*



Miner said:


> An astrological calculation is always supported by the house of lords and the birth chart. It is so subjective that with inconclusive data and incomplete analysis any claims of astrological analysis is another tool of gambling.
> 
> I am afraid not to see any evidence on this thread to suggest the forecasting is based on scientific data or facts.
> 
> ...




Miner, you may be privvy to inside information at times from these posts. 

You could also let the post go because no one trades off someone elses posts anyway unless they are extremely stupid or devoutly stubborn. 

Just let it go mate.


----------



## springhill (12 July 2012)

*Re: MEU - Marmota Energy*

Current SP - 3.5c
Shares - 150 m
Options - 29m (variety of expiries and strike prices)
Cash - $2.2m
Market Cap - $5.25m

*Western Spur Iron Project*
•Western Spur is located north east of Leigh Creek coal mine and railway head.
•Iron ore outcrops located 13 km from the Strzelecki Track, a major arterial road servicing gas fields to the north.
•125 Mt first stage hematite exploration target.
•Grades of iron from outcrop sampling ranging up to 60% Fe.
•Drill testing planned for July 2012.
•100% owned by Marmota Energy.


*Melton Copper-Gold Projects*
•Significant copper grades intersected in drilling at the Melton copper-gold project on South Australia’s Yorke Peninsula.
•Results include 9 metresat 1.03% copper including 1 metreat 2.25% copper and 0.46 g/tonnegold intersected in drill hole MIRDD08.
•Significant grades of silver up to 112.1 g/tonne with elevated rare earths also returned from assay.
•Broad zone of copper mineralisation extending for at least 1.3 km defined in the partially drill tested Miranda target.
•Miranda target is up to 3kmin length.
•Eight drill holes have been completed at Miranda.

*Indooroopilly Project*
•A number of ready to drill targets have been identified on the project with strong coincident geochemical and geophysical anomalism for copper and gold.
•The Moonbitarget has been identified as the highest priority target with a magnetic high and coincident gold and copper in calcreteanomalies over a sizeable area covering 5.5km x 4.5km.
•The project is strategically located west of Kingsgate’s Challenger Gold Mine, which produces 100,000oz gold annually.
•Good access to the 570km²tenement is gained along the Challenger Mine road and local station tracks.
•Project awarded funding by the Department for Manufacturing, Innovation, Trade, Resources and Energy (DMITRE).

*Aurora Tank Project*
•100% owned by MEU
•‘Aurora Tank’ is located north east of Kingsgate’s Challenger Gold Mine.
•Good potential for Archaean ‘Challenger’ style gold mineralisationand covers a prominent magnetic anomaly interpreted as banded iron formation within the Christie Gneiss.
•Calcrete sampling defined a 2200m long zone of anomalous gold.
•Previous drillholes intersected gold mineralisedgneiss, RCAT-8 (4m @ 0.6g/t Au) and RCAT-13 (4m @ 1.6g/t Au).
•Further drill testing planned in late 2012.



*Nevada Gold Projects*
Angel Wing
•Marmota Energy in strategic partnership with high grade gold producer RameliusResources Limited (ASX: RMS) for gold project generation in the gold fields of Nevada.
•The latest results, from a 15-hole drilling program returned consistent gold intercepts in multiple holes supported by strong silver grades.
•Potential bonanza zones will now be targeted at Angel Wing after successful assay results more than doubled the strike length and increased the depth extent of known gold mineralisation at the Angel Wing project.
•Surface rock chip sampling has returned encouraging assay results up to 3m @ 17.1g/t Au (Ramelius’ check sampling returned 3m @ 25.2g/t Au + 89.2g/t Ag).
•Ramelius’ 1m rock chip samples returned assays up to 57.7g/t Au with coincident elevated silver values (up to 232ppm Ag).
•2011, drill holes gold and silver grades were returned from assay of up to 1.53 Au (g/t) and 147 Ag (g/t).
•The results of the 2011 drilling more than doubled the strike length and increased the depth extent of known gold mineralisation in the DaVinci vein.
•2012 drilling scheduled to commence June.


*Junction Dam Uranium JV*
•High grades from assay of up to 8142 ppmU3O8, uranium deposit defined with significant expansion potential along a 15 km strike length.
•Adjacent to operating ISL mine, close to Broken Hill.
•Strong positive disequilibrium factor ranging up to 2.2 facilitating an upward revision of Saffron deposit size.
•JV with TeckAustralia, PlatSearch, and EaglehawkConsulting, where Marmotahas earned 87.3%of the uranium rights on Junction Dam.
Maiden Inferred Resource for Saffron
•4.36 million tonnes of mineralisation
•Estimated to contain some 1,510 tonnes of U3O8(3.33 million pounds) with strong positive disequilibrium
•Two mineralised sand layers of the Eyre Formation (basal and upper) intersected
•Average grade 437 parts per million (.044%) eU3O8and 248 parts per million (.025%) eU3O8for the basal and upper layers respectively
•Strong positive disequilibrium ranging between 1.22 and 2.25
•High grade results from assay up to 8142 ppmU3O8from sonic cored holes

2012 drilling results
•Saffron deposit footprint increases to approximately eight times the size of the nearby Honeymoon uranium deposit area.
•Campaign results also confirm contiguous grade continuity with adjoining Bridget deposit on Saffron’s northern boundary, for a total combined strike length of 6.5km.
•Key areas of mineralisation identified at the large scale Yolanda prospect including drill hole YORM028 achieving a significant 5.5 metre intercept of mineralisationwith GT of 0.15 m%eU3O8.
•Further mineralisation inventory at Bridget and Yolanda offering significant expansion potential increasing exploration target for Junction Dam 15Mt to 25Mt @ approx 400 to 700 parts per million (ppm) U3O8, for 10,000t to 15,000t U3O8 or 22Mlb to 33Mlb U3O8~


----------



## springhill (31 July 2012)

*Re: MEU - Marmota Energy*

*SIGNIFICANT GOLD INTERCEPTS AT ANGEL WING GOLD PROJECT – NEVADA, USA*

• 2012 drilling at Angel Wing gold project in Nevada (USA) intercept significant intervals of gold mineralisation, including drill hole AW12-05 containing several intervals, the largest 19m @ 1.01g/t Au including 9.14m @ 1.87g/t Au.
• Trace element and silver assays to come with follow-up drilling planned by Ramelius for next quarter.


----------



## springhill (6 August 2012)

*Re: MEU - Marmota Energy*

*SIGNIFICANT GOLD RESULTS FROM ANGEL WING GOLD PROJECT – NEVADA, USA*
• High grades of up to 4.49 g/t Au
• Gold intercepts complemented by significant silver intervals
• Phase 2 follow-up drilling commenced

*Angel Wing gold project*
(Marmota Energy Limited + Ramelius Resources earning 70%)

Marmota Energy announce more assay results from the 2012 Phase I five-hole drill program at the Angel Wing gold project in Nevada, USA. All holes intersected gold at grades above 0.343 g/t Au with the best 1.5 m intercept being 4.49 g/t Au. Gold intercepts are also complemented by significant intercepts of silver with drillhole AW12-05 returning 122m @ 1.33 g/t Ag from 170.7m containing 20m @ 4.1 g/t Ag from 213m. The significant silver intercepts are expected to enhance the gold results by offering gold equivalent to improve grade.
The five RC holes, were designed to further test the Da Vinci and Botticelli vein systems as well as resistivity highs flanking these veins and a donut-shaped high-low magnetic anomaly in an area of Tertiary rhyolites. Significant gold or silver intersections are tabulated by target area in the following table and are defined as those with gold grades of 0.343 g/t Au or higher over intercepts of greater than 1.5 m, or silver grades of 10.29 g/t Ag or higher.


----------



## Anmar (21 September 2012)

*Re: MEU - Marmota Energy*



springhill said:


> *SIGNIFICANT GOLD RESULTS FROM ANGEL WING GOLD PROJECT – NEVADA, USA*
> • High grades of up to 4.49 g/t Au
> • Gold intercepts complemented by significant silver intervals
> • Phase 2 follow-up drilling commenced
> ...




22nd September 2012

Shares hyave jumped 300% this morning:

• Extensive outcrop discovered within 5 km long coincident copper/nickel-in-calcrete anomaly and magnetic target at Durkin copper/nickel prospect.
• Visible copper and nickel sulphide mineralisation occurs at multiple locations.
• Infill sampling underway over whole of outcrop.
• Clearances completed, facilitating access for drill testing.


----------



## barney (21 September 2012)

*Re: MEU - Marmota Energy*

The* infill surface sampling *currently in progress at the Durkin copper-nickel prospect has confirmed large scale outcrop (Figure 2) with a number of sites containing *good quality visible copper and nickel mineralisation*


Thats a snippet from the Company's announcement today ......... translated  ........ *what we have "looks pretty good from a distance"*

Maybe it is good  ...... maybe they need to Cap raise

Either way, the 3 day trough to peak 900% rise in the share price based on the information provided looks a little "smelly" to me ..... For anyone who bought at 28-29 cents today, I hope I'm wrong ...... If it falls in a heap, questions should be asked of the Company's management ..... Unless you have information the average Punter doesn't . ...... Be careful


----------



## skc (21 September 2012)

*Re: MEU - Marmota Energy*



barney said:


> The* infill surface sampling *currently in progress at the Durkin copper-nickel prospect has confirmed large scale outcrop (Figure 2) with a number of sites containing *good quality visible copper and nickel mineralisation*
> 
> 
> Thats a snippet from the Company's announcement today ......... translated  ........ *what we have "looks pretty good from a distance"*
> ...




% rise from a former shell company is pretty much meaningless. 

The question I'd ask is, is a company that found some shiney rocks worth $10m, $30m or $50m. The market said all of the above in the last 3 days.

Watched a bit of it in the morning and really wanted to buy at 13c... but a little rational voice in my head kept telling me this is not my type of game...


----------



## AllAussie (28 September 2012)

*Re: MEU - Marmota Energy*

Anyone considering a buy now the market cap has dropped back to ~$12mil?

Starting to look pretty tasty IMO


----------



## AllAussie (28 September 2012)

*Re: MEU - Marmota Energy*



AllAussie said:


> Anyone considering a buy now the market cap has dropped back to ~$12mil?
> 
> Starting to look pretty tasty IMO




The directors recent diposal of shares at ~20c is making me nervous though


----------



## pavilion103 (9 October 2012)

*Re: MEU - Marmota Energy*

Anyone going to get in this one now?

Volume decreasing near support. I'm thinking of taking a small position.


----------



## mr. jeff (9 October 2012)

*Re: MEU - Marmota Energy*

The graph says:

"Give me some news, or I am out of here".

It also says "give me some good news, and I will give you 15c a share".

It looks very twitchy, but I see downside to around 7c and upside quite good. If I had bigger risk tolerance I would have taken a bite today. Update tomorrow if I see more action.

(there will be good news now at 9AM!)


----------



## AllAussie (10 January 2013)

*Re: MEU - Marmota Energy*



mr. jeff said:


> The graph says:
> 
> "Give me some news, or I am out of here".
> 
> ...




I am surprised there wasnt a kick in the share price from the results of the AEM survey.  Definately an anomaly there.  Only questions are how deep does it go and what are the grades like

I get the feeling there are alot of people holding and even more just watching MEU waiting for the initial drill results.  Could go bananas if they come back with some decent intercepts


----------



## AllAussie (10 January 2013)

*Re: MEU - Marmota Energy*



barney said:


> The* infill surface sampling *currently in progress at the Durkin copper-nickel prospect has confirmed large scale outcrop (Figure 2) with a number of sites containing *good quality visible copper and nickel mineralisation*
> 
> 
> Thats a snippet from the Company's announcement today ......... translated  ........ *what we have "looks pretty good from a distance"*
> ...




Hi Barney,
              Has your view changed at all with the results from the AEM surveys?  Must be looking more and more likely??


----------



## barney (10 January 2013)

*Re: MEU - Marmota Energy*



AllAussie said:


> Hi Barney,
> Has your view changed at all with the results from the AEM surveys?  Must be looking more and more likely??





Nah, sorry Aussie.   They may have something in the ground, but the way management have gone about their business just puts me right off.

Not sure if they even have their surface sampling programme or drilling approvals yet, so lots to not like about the Co's methods in my view ...... but that doesn't mean you can't make money out of them of course (probably go up 50% tomorrow now I've bagged them 
Cheers.


----------



## AllAussie (11 January 2013)

*Re: MEU - Marmota Energy*



barney said:


> Nah, sorry Aussie.   They may have something in the ground, but the way management have gone about their business just puts me right off.
> 
> Not sure if they even have their surface sampling programme or drilling approvals yet, so lots to not like about the Co's methods in my view ...... but that doesn't mean you can't make money out of them of course (probably go up 50% tomorrow now I've bagged them
> Cheers.




Yeah I know what you mean.  Every announcement there seems to be something that just doesnt seem right.  Like how come there are never any isopach values on their anomaly maps of the 'outcrop'??  

You wouldnt get away with that in first year uni


----------



## AllAussie (8 March 2013)

*Re: MEU - Marmota Energy*

Seems like someone knows something, up 30+% yesterday and then another ~25% today!


----------



## AllAussie (19 March 2013)

*Re: MEU - Marmota Energy*

Drilling approvals are back.  Only a matter of time now


----------



## adds4 (24 March 2013)

*Re: MEU - Marmota Energy*

drilling starting this week at durkin. Recon there is going to be some good buying. Im definitely buying some more myself, ready for any drilling results


----------



## System (14 November 2016)

On November 14th, 2016, Marmota Energy Limited changed its name to Marmota Limited.


----------



## BlindSquirrel (16 August 2019)

This month's competition entry for me. They have a veritable shipload of gold in the ground (>30g/t). The SP is finally above the recent resistance of around 2.2c. I reckon it's ready for a run.

Just watch as it pops at the end of August instead of sometime in September.


----------



## greggles (15 May 2020)

Marmota up 13.6% to 5c so far today after news it has made a a formal fully-funded $1.3m offer to acquire Tyranna's Jumbuck Gold Project, which is located immediately adjacent to MEU ground.

Terms of the offer are:







A previous offer for the Jumbuck Gold Project was made by Syngas Limited in October 2019. That offer was for $950,000, although clearly with the gold price having improved significantly since then, the increase in the offer price makes obvious commercial sense. MEU have come in over the top of SYS with a much more attractive offer to sweeten the deal.

Previous results from the Campfire Bore Gold Prospect at Jumbuck reported shallow high grade gold intercepts.






Obviously a lot more drilling needs to be done but there is clearly a lot of potential there.


----------



## Miner (4 February 2021)

Could it be MEU just publishes good result but do nothing to get market excited ?
Trading Halt https://cdn-api.markitdigital.com/a...access_token=83ff96335c2d45a094df02a206a39ff4
and the discovery of 165 g /ton 


			https://cdn-api.markitdigital.com/apiman-gateway/ASX/asx-research/1.0/file/2924-02337716-2A1278414?access_token=83ff96335c2d45a094df02a206a39ff4
		

and this report from Stock Head - NO REACTION . Is there some thing between the lines ?
https://stockhead.com.au/resources/...65-g-t-gold-assay-at-aurora-tank-discovery/?u


----------



## BlindSquirrel (4 February 2021)

idk what they need to do. Mind you when I first noticed them they were at 2.2c.

a JORC would probably help.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (18 July 2022)

MEU looking to raise $5 million at 5.3c a share, with some oppies attached

Looking to

move the Aurora Tank gold project towards production,
apply for gold mining leases,
for exploration drilling at its Jumbuck acquisition,
also some towards Junction Dam uranium project, adjacent to Boss Energy’s Honeymoon uranium plant,
... and for working capital.


----------

